# WRRanch Reeses Pieces



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Meet Reese...aka Cookie Monster she is an AGS registered Nigerian Dwarf. She is tiny, she is colorful, and she is an escape artist!

She has a thread in Waiting room as she will be a first time freshener come late July early August. Until then here are some recent pictures of her. Love her to pieces even though she is a turd to catch!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

her coloring is so awesome!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

AmyBoogie said:


> her coloring is so awesome!


Why thank you! Her sister and brother (from the same kidding) where really really pretty looked like Dalmatians with blue eyes (from two non blue eyed parents). I got lucky getting her .

Here is a picture of Reese with her two siblings as babies.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

What a great group. 
I love all the fabulous colorings of Nigerians.....enough that I might just end up with one some day.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

I agree, you never know what your going to get. It is always a surprise! 

We have a black and white buck( mostly black) he has 11 kids on the ground...not a single one has been black and white yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute! I like the name!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

AmyBoogie said:


> What a great group.
> I love all the fabulous colorings of Nigerians.....enough that I might just end up with one some day.


Careful! The minis will steal your heart.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Careful! The minis will steal your heart.


They already do in photographs. Not enough yet to buy one though.....yet.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's soo cute


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful doe!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Here is one of my favorite pics of Reese...titled "Ladies do not sit on the ground"


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

KasKiRanch said:


> Here is one of my favorite pics of Reese...titled "Ladies do not sit on the ground"


Lol


----------

